# Trying to get started in Property Preservation



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello all! I am in the Middle Tennessee area and I am looking for some information on how to get started in Property Preservation. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a thread that should help you out. READ IT IN IT'S ENTIRETY:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/hud-reo-property-preservation-21666/


----------

